# Bue Dream



## SativaGrows (Dec 4, 2012)

*Sun hasn't been out so pics aren't as good as they could be but I took a few. 

This is a fairly decent batch of Blue Dream, not the best but not bad. *


































*Smells:* like Blue Dream always does, if you know the smell you know what I'm talking about. If you don't know the smell the best way to describe it is sickly sweet, and fruity. If you really pick apart the scent it smells a little of a fraternity house the morning after the party with empty beer bottles and cigarette butts, but not in a bad way. It is truly a delicious smell and Blue Dream has proven to be the only bud I can identify by smell alone, nothing else in the world smells like it. Even the Blue Dream BHO I had smelled just like it.

*Taste:* Fruity and kind of like blueberries

*High:* Amazing body buzz, cerebral, giggles, great for company and staying awake. Pain relief qualities are amazing I have felt weightless after smoking enough Blue Dream as if I am on a big blue cloud of dreams.

Bowls burn forever even after it has all melted down to white ash I can smoke the oil left over and get full white cloud hits without tasting like shit. Amazing bud! Definitely my favorite I always pick it up when its around.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Dec 7, 2012)

Yes Sir, had me a couple of nugs of it last week. Man, I get any where near my boat, and the shit seems to evaporate.



I like the stone, not as energetic as I really like, but the taste and aroma are the shizznit.

Peace

Asmallvoice


----------



## FASTGLH (Dec 7, 2012)

Have heard good stuff about it dame,looks great got to find me some very nice.


----------



## Ringsixty (Dec 7, 2012)

Blue Dream is some nice stuff


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 7, 2012)

Fuck iv got whiskey.....looks bad ass


----------



## bigbubba227 (Dec 7, 2012)

is that the seed, or clone only strain? looks great.


----------



## krish2211 (Dec 12, 2012)

looks great !


----------



## az kid (Dec 12, 2012)

How long did you flower? I have 2 blues inside growing and have no idea when the best time to take them down would be. I'm on week 8


----------



## SativaGrows (Dec 15, 2012)

I didn't grow this picked it up from a local shop. My grow is in my sig though, first grow.


----------



## greenswag (Dec 16, 2012)

SativaGrows said:


> *Sun hasn't been out so pics aren't as good as they could be but I took a few.
> 
> This is a fairly decent batch of Blue Dream, not the best but not bad. *
> 
> ...


I wanna smoke it.


----------

